# Специфические приёмы игры на баяне



## bayanika (21 Мар 2010)

Дорогие коллеги! Нужен материал по специфическим приёмам игры на баяне. Речь идёт о ритмических рисунках, потопываниях, постукиваниях, щелчках, рикошетах, вибрато и др.


----------



## scottishbox (21 Мар 2010)

Книга Липса "Искусство игры на баяне".


----------



## bayanika (22 Мар 2010)

Спасибо за ответ. Книга Липса "Искусство игры на баяне" не даёт объём интересующей меня информации. Может быть есть ещё какие-то источники?


----------



## Antifreeze (23 Мар 2010)

Семенов, название не помню, почти также как у Липса...


----------



## bayanika (25 Мар 2010)

А где её найти?


----------



## Magistr (25 Мар 2010)

В. Семёнов. Современная школа игры на баяне. есть отсканированая книга. пишите в личку, отправлю.


----------



## Иринка (26 Апр 2011)

У В Власова есть методическая разработка по интересующему вас вопросу, но насколько я знаю она еще не изданная...


----------

